# 3DS will use universal friend code.



## Ssx9 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's been confirmed in the Nintendo 3DS Live event (Amsterdam). The 3DS Will only use one universal friend code. Aditionally, Once you add someone as a friend in the 3DS, You don't need to add him again in a game you both have.




All I can say is...HECK YESH!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

That's most definitely an improvement. What would be even better is if they get a friend confirmation when someone adds them. It would make it a lot more streamlined.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

FUCK YEAH! like i posted in the other thread! =P


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 19, 2011)

Exceptional news, it will make setting up matches in Mario Kart 100,000x easier.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 19, 2011)

its like psn and xbl yay lol


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> That's most definitely an improvement. What would be even better is if they get a friend confirmation when someone adds them. It would make it a lot more streamlined.



This. If its not like this when it launches it could probably be patched in tho. Hopefully they do it.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 19, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> its like psn and xbl yay lol


Exactly what I was gonna say  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is going to make things alot easier on the temp I think...


----------



## heartgold (Jan 19, 2011)

You can see what game your friends are playing andddd automatically exchange FC with people on the street I think? right?


----------



## void03 (Jan 19, 2011)

Im guessing we will be able to nickname the people we add so we can tell them apart like usual xD

But yeh, slight improvement Nintendo.

EDIT:
But... what happens if you buy something from the e-shop or something and your 3ds malfunctions somehow and you need to get a new one.
What happens then?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 19, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> You can see what game your friends are playing andddd automatically exchange FC with people on the street I think? right?


yup yup your right


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well... They could have done a better job, but this is definitely a improvement Nintendo.


----------



## r3gR3t (Jan 19, 2011)

void03 said:
			
		

> Im guessing we will be able to nickname the people we add so we can tell them apart like usual xD
> 
> But yeh, slight improvement Nintendo.
> 
> ...



Tell your friends to delete your old FC, I guess??


----------



## ecko (Jan 19, 2011)

now this is way better then previous system!
like twinretro said, a friend confirmation is the only other thing that's needed
i wonder how much friendcodes we can store on it


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeh, this is what we are talking about. Instead of everytime sharing friend codes online, we now have 1 universal code to play with every game at  any time with the same code. A big improvement huh!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 19, 2011)

Why cant they replace the code with a name though? Its the exact same thing, just easier to remember.


----------



## r3gR3t (Jan 19, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Why cant they replace the code with a name though? Its the exact same thing, just easier to remember.



So that 2 people can't have the sme one.
If you could input your own name, then they'd be thousands of Ramon's recorded...


----------



## Satangel (Jan 19, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not exactly, but it's already a very big step in the right direction! This makes me so much happier about the 3DS!
On PSN and XBL it's with names, still much better and especially easier to remember than numbers.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 19, 2011)

r3gR3t said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the starcraft way of dealing with that. People can have any name they want, and also get a unique three number code which goes with it. Those two things work together as your id, and are quite easy to remember.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jan 19, 2011)

Well thank goodness for a universal friend code. A big step in the right direction.


----------



## Waytofind (Jan 19, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the names on XBL are harder to remember then a 16 digit random code.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Jan 19, 2011)

Ah...only one friend code... I hope you can have more than ten letters in your username!


----------



## Anakir (Jan 19, 2011)

Yay. No more inputting of 2139087319847193847 amount of numbers. Good stuff Nintendo.

Now.. remove region lock. :\


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice improvement, will definitely boost sales for ppl who hated the FC system (old one)


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 19, 2011)

well they are going in the right direction now

however it still needs to have personalization (a nintendo online network handle, ie: a username) instead of a bunch of numbers


----------



## Devin (Jan 19, 2011)

It'd be a nice choice to have a option to use your Nintendo ID, or Club Nintendo ID instead of a bunch of random numbers. It's a pretty good step though. It would also be nice if the Friend system was more like social websites like Facebook, where you could send a request instead of them having to punch in your code as well.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 19, 2011)

Well... it is about time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 19, 2011)

well this is absolutely not like psn or xbl, whoever said/agreed with that, this is still random jargon numbers put together that you must check every time to tell ur friend what it is

it's a baby step, but a much welcomed one


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 19, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> well this is absolutely not like psn or xbl, whoever said/agreed with that, this is still random jargon numbers put together that you must check every time to tell ur friend what it is
> 
> it's a baby step, but a much welcomed one


It's only one number to share with your friends.
If there's any sort of lobby in games you can probably auto-add too like a few DS games allow.
And this allows you to use any name you want without worrying about names being taken.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 19, 2011)

Nintendo took a step in the right direction.
Universal friend codes make it much easier to add people!


----------



## naruses (Jan 19, 2011)

I just kinda screamed of excitement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3DS is AWEESOMEEE!!


----------



## YayMii (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been on a bunch of websites with people complaining "Why not usernames?" Well, I have a possible answer: With user names, nobody can have identical names, while with Friend codes, the nickname doesn't matter because it's paired with the friend code (so you probably can have duplicates just because of the code).


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good move by Nintendo. It's much better than having multiple codes for every single game you purchase.


----------



## Yuan (Jan 19, 2011)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> its like psn and xbl yay lol
> 
> No, it is not. What is easier to remember, 12 random numbers or a name?
> 
> ...



It is worse. Imagine having 10 friends with the same nick, how will you know who is who? By their unique 12 random numbers?


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 20, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Exceptional news, it will make setting up matches in Mario Kart 100,000x easier.



YES.

I hate when I switch between carts (AKA cart and AK2i) how my friends are missing from the copy I have with me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 20, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> It'd be a nice choice to have a option to use your Nintendo ID, or Club Nintendo ID instead of a bunch of random numbers. It's a pretty good step though. It would also be nice if the Friend system was more like social websites like Facebook, where you could send a request instead of them having to punch in your code as well.


I agree about the Club Nintendo account idea, though not everyone will actually have one.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt you'd have 10 friends with the same nickname. You'd probably be able to change your nick at any time anyways.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 20, 2011)

Are we really sure about this?
Because everyone thought the Wii had a universal friend code at first, but it turned out to just be an extra code IN ADDITION to the normal friend codes.


----------



## Yuan (Jan 20, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course, it is just an example. Just to show it is not a feature which justifies the use of random numbers instead of a name.


----------



## tmac24 (Jan 20, 2011)

Roll on March its about time nintendo!!!!!!!! it'll be interesting to see how this universal friend code pans out


----------



## Goli (Jan 20, 2011)

Yuan said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In many DS and Wii games, nickname and friend code seem to have no relation, with the friend code being the only important part and the name being simply an identifier for the user who registered it. Assuming the same applies for the 3DS, let's say you have 3 friends named Jonathan, with Jonathan being the nickname they use in their 3DSs, you could register each as Jonathan... or you could register each one with something different. Like Jon, Johnny and Jonathan!


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

so much better
i hated having to input friend codes for every single game
it was a hastle


----------



## astrangeone (Jan 20, 2011)

About time.  It's freaking hard to deal with 50 random codes just to play.


----------



## SirCB85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Definately a step into the right direction :-)
But... anyone thought about the possibility that ninty could be able to bann the users of Flashcarts when detected, like M$ and Sony can do on PSN and XBL?


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hurrah! Finally nintendo did something right for a change!


----------



## Akothegreat (Jan 20, 2011)

Ahhh finally, there could be possible apps for online chat as it will be hell easier


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 20, 2011)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree 100% with u yuan


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 20, 2011)

i just hope the wi fi is like the ds, so u kno hacked games can play online without some HIGH POWERING anti wi fi u can't play measure. like psp...


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 21, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> i just hope the wi fi is like the ds, so u kno hacked games can play online without some HIGH POWERING anti wi fi u can't play measure. like psp...


i doubt it, nintendo said they're gonna do a bunch of crap to keep the 3ds clean


----------



## Nollog (Jan 21, 2011)

In before they announce system menu 1.02 featuring 2 extra spaces for your friends, bringing the total number of friends you can register on the system to a stunning *4*!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2011)

Nollog said:
			
		

> In before they announce system menu 1.02 featuring 2 extra spaces for your friends, bringing the total number of friends you can register on the system to a stunning *4*!!!









 That doesn't make any sense that going backwards!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 22, 2011)

A improvement but I hope when the battery is removed the FC is resetted


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 22, 2011)

diando said:
			
		

> A improvement but I hope when the battery is removed the FC is resetted


May I ask why you want that?

Edit: It probably can't changed...its probably a hardware thing.... similar to a mac address


----------

